# In or Out ?



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I would appreciate comments to this situation.
I am purchasing a van, 06 Hymer that has an Oyster satellite dish on the roof with lots of internal wiring in the cupboards, TV bracket etc etc plus the mountings on the roof for a solar panel more internal wiring and an inverter etc etc.
I am really only interested in buying a second leisure battery so I have instructed the dealer to remove the satellite dish and I am thinking of removing all the wiring etc from inside to give us more space.
If it were you would you leave all the gear in the van or take it out?
I think that I will probably have to have it all removed professionally as I wouldn't know what should go or stay anyway  
Norman.

Ps, away to empty more stuff from the old van, where does it all come from 8O


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Definitely out.

If you are determined to remove the satellite system then you don't want any superfluous cabling in the cupboards and lockers.Also make sure the dealer makes a neat job of removing the dish from the roof.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that Steve


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

To me it would depend on how long I was likely to keep the vehicle since leaving it in will increase the subsequent sale value, removing it will lower the price quite markedly in my opinion as there will always be evidence that it was there.......

So if I was keeping the vehicle for several years and was not worried about resale value it would come out, otherwise stay in.

Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that Dave, interesting point about the future resale value, hadn't thought about that :?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Penquin said:


> ......................... since leaving it in will increase the subsequent sale value, removing it will lower the price quite markedly in my opinion as there will always be evidence that it was there.......
> Dave


Can't see it Dave,a dealer will not give anything for fitted accessories,the only benefit of leaving it in would be to sell privately to a purchaser who wants the same satellite system.I think that scenario is unlikely and by the time the OP sells the sat system will probably be obsolete anyway.

He also wants to make more storage space inside the cupboards so keeping the cabling intact on the off chance he may sell to the right person in a few years doesn't make sense to me,I am in the customise the motorhome to your own specs camp.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find it odd that you don't think these extras may be useful to you, but maybe you don't watch television, want solar power etc. Fair enough.

I disagree withe Dave/Penquin though, I don't think removing any extras will reflect on the resale value of your van in any way at all. In my experience extras have little effect on the price you will be offered when selling even though they do cost a lot to buy and fit.

What it may do is reduce the desirability of the van when it comes to selling it. Experienced private buyers are always conscious of how much it will cost to fit things like satellite television when buying a van and so will prefer a van which comes with what they want already fitted over another which might need thousands spent on it to satisfy their requirements. Most buyers will like to have satellite tele and solar panels in my opinion.

Either way the decision is yours and you will be living in the van.

You could always keep the bits you don't want and refit them when it's time to sell, Alan.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't see how much extra room you would have from removing the wiring as there was so little on my old van and very tidy you would only get an extra pair of socks in

joe


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

If the Oyster sat is vision 1 it is now out of date and will need some modifications to keep it up to date, if you keep the van for a few more years it will be even more out of date so not worth much anyway. as for the wiring I guess it will not hurt to take it all out as anybody fitting a new system would want to re wire as well.

We bought a van with all the bits on and I guess it was a plus point at the time but I am gradually replacing or re vamping most of it as it is out of date.

I guess at the end of the day you might as well rip it all out and have the payload for wine.

Martin


----------



## Timberland2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good evening,

If you wish to bring the van to me at Chesterfield I will personally advise the best way, also removing for you if you wish without charge.

Kind regards

Lee Sowerby

Director

Timberland Motorhomes


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Removing the TV, I can understand, although I would not do it. 
Removing the Solar panel would be a definite NO, No!
In fact I am not able to think of one constructive reason to do so.
A solar panel allows you to be independent of hook-ups and can keep both leisure and van batteries topped up all year round, whether you keep one or two leisure batteries. The two cables from the roof should be well hidden, as should the remaining route of the system.

Alan


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks to all who replied, we are all different in our habits and to answer a couple of points discussed here, I am a naturally neat and tidy person so the thought of redundant wiring cluttering up locker space is a no-no and, I have lots of socks :lol: 

I don't drink alcohol so the extra space will take more coffee beans :lol: 
I have little interest in TV whilst at home so the idea is a non-starter in the van.

On a serious note, should I decide to fit solar in the future I will then know what I require and any wiring will be new/specific to that installation.
The removal off the dish etc will give me the weight back which will offset an additional leisure battery. 

Thanks again folks,

Norman.

Edit, I have re-read my original post to ensure I said that the solar panel had already been removed by the previous owner, it is simply the attachment brackets and wiring that remained.


----------

